# new tracker grizzly 1448



## djchris (Feb 13, 2012)

new boat....first picture is from the drive home and second picture is in driveway with motor hanging on the back

what to do what to do?


----------



## djchris (Feb 13, 2012)

After having several different boats including a 16ft lowe husky jon a 17ft lowe line and a ebbtide dynatrak i figured out that i wanted a aluminum boat and one that was small but yet still big enough to fish out of comfortably. This is what i ended up with....its a brand new 2008 left over with trailer and side console. i feel i got a pretty good deal on it....3300 bucks out the door with full warranty and bass pro shop vip card! i put my already owned 25 hp johnson on it and have a few lil things to add to get it ready for fishing....trolling motor, fish finders, lights and other things....gotta put a floor in it.(sales person told me over the phone that it already had one in it but he lied!) thats a whole other story.......anyways i will post more pictures as it progresses......


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 13, 2012)

Beautiful boat. Congrats!


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 14, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 14, 2012)

Very pretty boat, Congrats x3!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 14, 2012)

Sweet rig

Those are great motors


----------



## djchris (Feb 15, 2012)

having a hard time figuring out how to mount my trolling motor....i took pictures of both ways....has anyone tried either of these ways....im worried about hitting my leg on the mount or hitting a dock or somthing and ripping the tm off......


----------



## Jawhee13 (Feb 15, 2012)

My buddy bought the same boat in a tiller model last year and we built a floor for it that has worked great. We fit it tight so it wouldn't rattle and we put foam underneath it and it is removable to pressure wash out. Wouldn't change a thing with the floor we built for his boat. Here is a link to his project check it out. may give you some good ideas. I recently bought an 1848 just like his and am about to start my mod next week. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17952&hilit=1448+tracker+grizzley+from+start+to+finish


----------



## djchris (Feb 16, 2012)

tracker is going to pay to have a floor installed.....since it was supposed to have a floor in it already....the sales guy messed up and told me it had one in when it really didn't....any ideas about the trolling motor?


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 16, 2012)

djchris said:


> tracker is going to pay to have a floor installed.....since it was supposed to have a floor in it already....the sales guy messed up and told me it had one in when it really didn't....any ideas about the trolling motor?




Bonus...thats sweet.


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 16, 2012)

djchris said:


> any ideas about the trolling motor?



IMO, others may say different, I'd mount it as far to the gunnel as possible. I also have a MinnKota, and when I pull it up, water will run out of the motor by the prop, so I moved mine that when I lift it up, the water will drain overboard. I can also swing the prop inboard if I'm worried about knocking it on the dock. I've atteched some pics to help explain. I was worried about banging it around too, but in reality, I don't bump into that much stuff and the benefit of not having water run into my boat everytime I pull the TM up was well worth the trade off for me.


Edit: See what your asking now, I'd go with option A, push it out forward. It may bang into the boat a bit when you lift it up if positioned as shown in pic B.


----------



## djchris (Feb 16, 2012)

thanks for the info....think i am going to install it with it hanging over board a bit.......i think that will be the most practical way of doing it......


----------

